# tobesofkee tobo night Tour.. ???



## jonfishmacon

tournaments startED may 4th  

is it 30$  7 fish limit still 7-11pm


what about sat. ?


----------



## jonfishmacon

*update*

we fished tobesofkee wed night 
they go thru the end of Aug.

7-11pm 
30$ 
7 fish limit

only 18 boats, need more boats
there use to be 40 boats.  

last nite 14 pounds won
11.4  2nd
11.2  3rd
bf 4.3

we had 9.3


----------



## tonyf

How many places do they pay?


----------



## HawgHunterMK

Anyone know when the Saturday or Wednesday night tournaments start this year?


----------



## Eugene Stinson

I believe the Sat tx will be going on till med April.
They are going on now crack of dawn till 2pm


----------



## Timrandall

how much to enter? and is it teams?


----------

